# How to stop crayfish from eating plants?



## nicholase22 (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't cut off their claws. Did you do the research before you got them? Taking away their claws because they are doing what they are supposed to do isn't right.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Read the section crawfish as pets. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crayfish They are doing what they are supposed to. Cutting off the claws would be cruel and so would using rubber bands. Take them back to the store if you cannot care for them properly.


----------



## dp12man (Mar 18, 2009)

You have two fish in there do they crap all the time. These guys are not ment for a planted tank. They really dont eat poo like you think. Cutting of the claws is going to do nothing as they only use them as a defense. You need to get them out of there other wise 3 of them in a ten gallon are going to rip all the stuff up. These guys are scavengers. Anything goes and it all will.


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

I gave the little buggers to a friend of mine. He has fake plants, so they won't be much of a problem to him. I learned my lesson. I'm getting shrimp!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Get dwarf crayfish if you still want crayfish; they aren't a problem in planted tanks.


----------

